# Sound deadening questions



## pAce (Oct 10, 2005)

I just got my 120 sq. feet of edead in the mail, and i have a few questions for those of you have done this. I'm planning on doing the trunk lid, the trunk, the four doors, and maybe the floor if i'm really ambitious. 

1. I just did one layer of the trunk lid. Is there a technique to lay down the matting over all of the ridges so it is smooth and clean looking? Right now i have a bunch of small peices because i can't lay down a bigger peice over the ridges of the trunk lid, and it looks pretty bad. 

3. Do i have to cover up the holes in the trunk lid? 

2. How do you get the carpet out of the trunk? I see those little clips; do i just have to pull those out like on the door panels? 

btw i have a 98 sentra gxe. Any other suggestions/tips would be great. And please don't tell me to search because i have literally read every single post on sound deadening two-three times. peace


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

pAce said:


> I just got my 120 sq. feet of edead in the mail, and i have a few questions for those of you have done this. I'm planning on doing the trunk lid, the trunk, the four doors, and maybe the floor if i'm really ambitious.
> 
> 1. I just did one layer of the trunk lid. Is there a technique to lay down the matting over all of the ridges so it is smooth and clean looking? Right now i have a bunch of small peices because i can't lay down a bigger peice over the ridges of the trunk lid, and it looks pretty bad.


Typically, one leaves the ridges exposed while putting the deadener down between them. Technically to be effective, deadener needs to only cover ~50% of the surface its treating. Most people do more, but the point is that you do not have to cover every square inch.


pAce said:


> 3. Do i have to cover up the holes in the trunk lid?


 What holes? Generally, yes.


pAce said:


> 2. How do you get the carpet out of the trunk? I see those little clips; do i just have to pull those out like on the door panels?


Yep, just find them all and the carpet should come right out.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

www.nissanperformancemag.com

project 1.6 has a nice write up as they did it just a few months ago.


----------



## optimusp99 (Sep 19, 2005)

If you want to cover every square inch get a roller


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

For getting in the doors, using a roller was very tricky (then again I used a big one)

You can use your hands as long as you wear gloves,

Great stuff the holes.

To remove the carpet in the trunk, just pull it a little and those plastic buttons should pop out. Then remove the rubber trim where seats fold to expose the clips holding the carpet.


----------

